# Vinho e o clima



## beckernunes (6 Nov 2009 às 10:57)

As mudanças climáticas afetam a vida de todos, não poderia ser
diferente com relação à produção de vinhos.

Com o aquecimento global, a Inglaterra (cada vez menos fria) começa
a crescer sua produção, até então praticamente desconhecida mundialmente.

Por outro lado, produtores franceses já se preocupam com o aumento
excessivo da temperatura, o que prejudica o desenvolvimento de suas
vinhas.

Mais detalhes em: http://papodemeteoro.blogspot.com/2009/10/vinho-ingles.html

Será mesmo?

Abraço,
André.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Nov 2009 às 11:30)

Efectivamente este fenómeno deriva de alterações climáticas nas últimas 2 décadas (mais nesta última década) sentidas em certas zonas vitivinícolas; não estou a falar aqui do fenómeno das alterações climáticas, coisa diferente.
Mas o aquecimento proporciona destas coisas - em Inglaterra tem proporcionado colheitas mais interessantes, em zonas onde a cultura da vinha era apenas residual, e assim houveram produtores que apostarem em aumentar as suas áreas de produção.
Aqui na minha região, a dos *VINHOS VERDES* , os factos permitem afirmar que as colheitas tem visto aumentar o grau alcoólico do vinho - aparentemente também associado a um aumento das temperaturas na sua fase de maturação; este facto tem sido notório nesta década.
Neste momento até se começa a colocar em causa a denominação de vinho verde pois entraram no circuito de produção muitas cepas geralmente associadas à produção de vinho maduro. A própria graduação alcoólica dos vinhos começa a aproximar-se "perigosamente" da fronteira dos vinhos maduros. Hoje é frequente ver vinho verde engarrafado com 11º, 12º e até 13º de teor alcoólico. Há inclusive produtores que afirmam terem vinhos que chegam aos 16º - no caso do vinho alvarinho pode superar os 18º em Verões muito quentes. O que ainda "safa" é que o gosto e a frescura mantêm uma caracteristica muito própria...
_
Há um dito antigo que afirma:_
*"O vinho é bom. Mas a água sendo fresca, pura e cristalina...Ahhhhhhhhh, nesse caso prefiro o vinho!"*


----------



## Vince (6 Nov 2009 às 12:08)

Vinhos ingleses sempre existiram, desde há séculos, são é por norma muito maus, fabrico caseiro e comercialmente irrelevantes , ninguém ouve falar neles.

A questão dos vinhos em Portugal parece-me contudo interessante. Na minha opinião, eu penso desde há bastante tempo que este sector até é um dos beneficiados pelo aquecimento das últimas décadas. Nem tudo é mau nestas problemáticas.


----------



## Lousano (6 Nov 2009 às 19:14)

Penso que o tópico devia ser mais "Zurrapa Inglesa".


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Nov 2009 às 19:38)

Lousano disse:


> Penso que o tópico devia ser mais "Zurrapa Inglesa".



Qual será a tradução em inglês para "Zurrapa"?
Talvez considerem intraduzível para que tal não se perceba!


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Nov 2009 às 21:19)

Uma das coisas que chama a atenção é o facto de existir produção de vinho em países da orla mediterrânica no norte de África. Pelo que tenho provado é mau, muito mau esse vinho. 
Parece-me que o excesso de calor também não é lá muito benéfico para as vinhas, de forma que aumenta o paladar alcoólico na mesma medida que diminui o paladar tão característico dos vinhos a que estamos habituados a consumir.

Parece-me que o vinho inglês não será "nem carne nem peixe". As características climáticas que potenciam o desenvolvimento do vinho serão ligeiramente semelhantes ao noroeste de Portugal, mas mais húmido e fresco na primavera e verão, o que aliado ao uso de castas diferentes das usadas por cá não dará grandes vinhos por lá. Mas como não provei não sei...alguém que tire a prova ou envie uma garrafa para eu dar a minha "humilde" opinião


----------



## Lousano (6 Nov 2009 às 22:53)

Aristocrata disse:


> Uma das coisas que chama a atenção é o facto de existir produção de vinho em países da orla mediterrânica no norte de África. Pelo que tenho provado é mau, muito mau esse vinho.
> Parece-me que o excesso de calor também não é lá muito benéfico para as vinhas, de forma que aumenta o paladar alcoólico na mesma medida que diminui o paladar tão característico dos vinhos a que estamos habituados a consumir.
> 
> Parece-me que o vinho inglês não será "nem carne nem peixe". As características climáticas que potenciam o desenvolvimento do vinho serão ligeiramente semelhantes ao noroeste de Portugal, mas mais húmido e fresco na primavera e verão, o que aliado ao uso de castas diferentes das usadas por cá não dará grandes vinhos por lá. Mas como não provei não sei...alguém que tire a prova ou envie uma garrafa para eu dar a minha "humilde" opinião



Ora aí está.

A temperatura e sol é apenas um dos factores para um bom vinho.

Muitos outros são tão ou mais importantes, tais como a precipitação, solo, castas, etc.

No caso inglês, e no caso do clima, penso que a excessiva precipitação no Verão deverá ter muito mais influência do que a própria temperatura pouco elevada.


----------



## Minho (7 Nov 2009 às 12:21)

As videiras e as uvas não lidam bem com extremos por isso, os vinhos mais famosos em todo o mundo são predominantemente de zonas temperadas. Excesso de chuva apodrece as uvas, excesso de sol e calor dá-lhes um teor alcoólico alto ou pode mesmo "queimar-las". Para um bom vinho é importante o ciclo chuva-seco, frio-calor, primavera-verão ser bem definido.


----------



## Vince (7 Nov 2009 às 14:46)

Falando de vinhos e clima, há um bastante curioso e diferente, o famoso Icewine ou Eiswein que embora não seja um vinho de mesa mas de sobremesa, é um branco doce que experimentei pela primeira vez há pouco movido pela curiosidade que tinha já há uns anos. É possível encontra-lo por exemplo no El corte inglês embora seja caro em garrafas pequenas tipo licor ... 
É geralmente feito com a casta Riesling, as uvas ficam nas videiras até serem recolhidas congeladas e o frio e gelo além da colheita tardia são o segredo do vinho na concentração de sabor. Os países que mais o produzem são o Canada e a Alemanha mas noutros menos dados ao frio já se vão fazendo experiências, inclusive em Espanha e recentemente no sul do Brasil.





> Icewine (ou "vinho do gelo" ou, em alemão, Eiswein) é um tipo de vinho caro de sobremesa produzido a partir de uvas que foram congelados enquanto ainda na vinha. Os açúcares e outros sólidos dissolvidos não congelam, mas a água contida nas uvas sim, por isso o resultado é uma concentração elevada de açúcar, frequentemente vinho muito doce. No caso do Icewine, o congelamento acontece antes da fermentação, e não depois. Ao contrário do que outros vinhos de sobremesa como Sauternes (França), Tokaji (Hungria),ou Trockenbeerenauslese(Alemão/Austríaco/Tipo de Vinho), as uvas não devem ser afectadas por Botrytis cinérea (Fungo) ou podridão nobre. Apenas uvas saudáveis serão mantidas até a oportunidade da colheita do Icewine, que pode ser no ano seguinte. Isto dá ao Icewine a sua característica refrescante e doçura equilibrada mas também elevada acidez. Quando as uvas são livres de Botrytis, disse que estão "limpas".
> 
> Icewine também é feito nos Estados Unidos, Áustria, Croácia, República Checa, Itália, Eslováquia, Eslovénia, Hungria, Austrália, França, Nova Zelândia e Israel, em menor quantidade é claro. Eiswein faz parte da categoria QMP do vinho classificação Alemã, e Icewine no Canadá devem seguir o protocolo VQA e serão rotulados como tal.
> Em contraste com a maioria das outras regiões produtoras de vinho, Canadá, em particular a Península do Niagára, consistentemente congela no Inverno tornando-se assim o maior produtor de Icewine no mundo. A produção vinícola de Icewine no Canadá é regulamentada pela Vintners Quality Aliança nas províncias de Ontário e British Columbia. Se açúcar nas uvas em medida é inferior a 35 °Brix, então eles não podem ser feitas em icewine. Estes são frequentemente reduzidos a uma menor denominação, como o Especial Selecione Late Harvest ou Select Late Harvest. Embora Niagara-on-the-Lake's Inniskillin é tradicionalmente considerado o maior produtor em termos de volume, muitas pequenas vinícolas na região do Niagára fizeram a sua presença conhecida com vinhos de alta qualidade e com produtos que ganharam prêmios em todo o mundo. Henry Pelham da Família Estate Winery de 2004 foi recentemente reconhecido pela Jancis Robinson (Critica de vinho muito importante no mundo do vinho) do Financial Times (Londres) e da Oxford Companion para vinho como um dos 10 melhores vinhos do Canadá. Para adicionar ao factor prestígio, em Novembro de 2006, a mais cara garrafa de Icewine, até à data, foi vendido a 30,000 por CAD dollars, produzido por uma pequena adega em Beamsville que se especializou em fazer icewine de alta qualidade.
> ...





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4v1-rdE5YAE"]YouTube- The Last Hand Harvest: Icewine Clip #1[/ame]


----------



## beckernunes (9 Nov 2009 às 12:15)

Interessante, sou do sul do Brasil e ainda não conhecia o icewine. Vou
procurar mais a respeito.

Andre.


----------



## Vince (9 Nov 2009 às 13:02)

beckernunes disse:


> Interessante, sou do sul do Brasil e ainda não conhecia o icewine. Vou
> procurar mais a respeito.
> 
> Andre.




Foi tentado pela primeira vez este ano pela Vinícola Pericó em São Joaquim (Santa Catarina): 
http://www.vinicolaperico.com.br/icewine/

Presumo que nesta altura ainda não saibam se a experiência correu bem.


----------



## james (15 Set 2014 às 11:22)

*Re: Seguimento Meteorológico Livre*

E ainda ontem , vi uma reportagem sobre uma herdade no Alentejo , onde foi referido que este ano vai ser um ano muito bom de vinho na região .

Afinal , parece que as Correntes de Leste tórridas mais os 40 graus centígrados não foram necessários .


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2014 às 11:41)

*Re: Seguimento Meteorológico Livre*



james disse:


> E ainda ontem , vi uma reportagem sobre uma herdade no Alentejo , onde foi referido que este ano vai ser um ano muito bom de vinho na região .
> 
> Afinal , parece que as Correntes de Leste tórridas mais os 40 graus centígrados não foram necessários .



Também vi, se calhar o calor tórrido que alguns apregoavam como sendo normal no Alentejo não é assim tão benéfico para as vinhas...


----------

